# Sleepwalking??



## 14285 (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't know if they are connected or not, but I have noticed that since I have started Mike's tapes I have been sleepwalking. I don't think I do it every night, but I have noticed in the 8 days I have been doing the hypnotherapy I have sleptwalked 4 times. I used to sleepwalk quite often as a young boy, but haven't done it for many many years. Yesterday I woke up fully dressed and ready to go to work and last week I woke up in the middle of my bedroom trying to get bugs off of me. I really think the sessions are working and I enjoy how relaxed I get from each session. I don't really think that I am in danger from the sleepwalking because I never leave my room, but I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced this and if there may be a connection.Thanks,Andy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Andy,I spoke with Mike about this - and he sent me an email to pass on to you. Also, would you please email me at my address below - Thanks, Andy! Take care.







Here is Mike's email:========================================Hi Marilyn,This is interesting. I think the thing to do is to stop listening to the Cd's for a couple of weeks and see if the sleepwalking continues. Also look for any other factors that are new or increased during the same time scale, increased stressors or life demands etc.I am pleased the program is helping the IBS condition. Also speaking to a medical professional should be considered. Please pass this on and ask for an update in 3 days, 7 days and 14 days.Best RegardsMike==========================================


----------

